# 604 - Revenge is a dish? - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

GRRR! Late again, even though I had this one done YESTERDAY. Anyway, we’re back for the near future. The new comic is in development and you will be getting a preview shortly, so keep checking here and below for information. Thanks for all of the positive comments, concerns, and encouragement. 

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

